

Jerome Svigals is doing an AMA right now - jgv
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/h5kby/my_name_is_jerome_svigals_in_1950_i_became_one_of

======
cmurdock
Blah, he was doing an AMA, but now reddit is down, as usual. Hope he continues
after it comes back up.

